

Live tweeting of a kidnap/extortion threat ... - ColinWright

This appears to have started with this:<p><pre><code>    YuriVasilyev_ Yuri Vasilyev

    "@DuncanBannatyne @HollieNicole85 give us
    £35,000: http://pastebin.com/N3x50nzN
    "( http://twitthis.com/b36qr9 )
</code></pre>
to which Bannatyne replied:<p><pre><code>    DuncanBannatyne
    I offer £25,000 reward for the capture of
    the coward who calls himself @YuriVasilyev_
    Double if his arms are broken first
</code></pre>
Duncan Bannatyne is one of the Dragons on the UK "Dragons' Den"<p>http://twitter.com/DuncanBannatyne<p>http://twitter.com/YuriVasilyev_<p>http://pastebin.com/N3x50nzN<p>http://pastebin.com/tyXbfujL
======
ColinWright
Clickables:

<http://twitter.com/DuncanBannatyne>

<http://twitter.com/YuriVasilyev_>

<http://pastebin.com/N3x50nzN>

<http://pastebin.com/tyXbfujL>

<http://mobile.twitter.com/statuses/97772296508420096>

------
wlll
Dupe of: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2836935>

~~~
ColinWright
Interesting - that one's clearly been flagged dead - we'll see if this suffers
the same fate.

Personally I find it interesting that the technology both permits the threats,
and at the same time can "crowd-source" the detective work and potential
reprisals. It's recently been said that the internet is a reincarnation of the
Wild West - perhaps this is almost a demonstration of that.

Others claim the analogy is far-fetched and irrelevant. Perhaps this suggests
the parallels exist and are worth considering. Perhaps there are lessons to
learn from history.

Then again, maybe it'll be killed.

~~~
wlll
Crap, seems a fair number of my submissions end up that way. Maybe it's just
me.

~~~
ColinWright
There are many things that may or may not be interesting, but it helps to
connect them directly and explicitly to things the HN crowd might - or ought -
be interested in. Bare links to motiveless items frequently get ignored or
flagged. If you want a successful submission it helps to be absolutely
explicit and clear as to why it's related to hacking, related to
entrepreneurship, or of "deep interest."

It seems to me that the HN crowd is busy and doesn't take time to make the
connections. Unless the connections are explicitly drawn, items will not
receive attention.

========

ADDED IN EDIT: Judging by the number of points this submission has, its age,
and where it is in the "front page" hierarchy (currently 55) I'd say this
submission is also getting a good number of flags, despite the clear relevance
to social media, abuse of facilities, anonymity issues, _etc._ )

~~~
chc
Can I suggest that instead of posting it as an Ask HN, you might get a better
reception writing up a blog post which includes the story as well as your
thoughts on why this is interesting news? I've noticed that things like this
seem to do better as linkposts rather than Asks.

~~~
ColinWright
Certainly they do, since linkless submissions are penalised in the rankings.
But I don't really care, and I can't be bothered writing a blog post about it.
I submitted it becuase I thought it was interesting, and other HNers might
have something to say.

There's some anti-irony in having a submission about something as ephemeral as
twitter being equally impermanent. Making it a blog post would spoil that. And
my blog isn't about this sort of stuff anyway.

